# Deer



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a nice one!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

What Bushnell cam are you using? Buck looks good!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

The camera is the small cheap ones than Walmart carries. They are small, light, take decent pictures, and run a long time on 4 lithium AAs.

Here is a pic of that same deer last December, he is the one on the left. I've only ever found the nice one on the right, three times over the last 4 years. Sorry the picture is not very good, they are a ways off.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice, I too use a cheap Wal-Mart cam and I haven't had any problems and the batteries last forever.


----------

